# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Wassermann und Krebs

## Günter Feick

Hallo Wassermann,

Du hast Dich seit dem 19. Mai schon zweimal zur Qualität des BPS Forums geäußert, in welchem Du seit einem Monat registriert bist. Auch wenn das ein nicht wirklich repräsentativer Zeitraum für eine Beurteilung dieses Forums sein mag, ist die Halbwertzeit Deiner Meinungsänderungen noch mal kürzer. Innerhalb dieses einen, Deiner Wertung zugrunde liegenden Monates, schreibst Du

mal dieses  *Ich finde dieses Forum äußerst informativ und bin den Betreibern dankbar dafür. Die meisten Beiträge sind qualitativ sehr gut, zumindest für mich als medizinischem Laien.*

oder mal jenes  *Ich bedauere im übrigen, das sich das Forum zusehends zu einer Plattform für tatsächliche oder selbsternannte Spezialisten entwickelt"*

aber auch das noch - *"Aber im Prinzip spricht doch jeder von seinem Einzelfall, oder"?* 

Dazu möchte ich Dir antworten, nein, Du hast Unrecht mit Deiner Einschätzung, und Du hättest es besser wissen können. Mehrere im Forum Schreibende sprechen nicht von ihrem Einzelfall. Sie engagieren sich im Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe, einer solidarischen Organisation für alle Männer und Ihnen Nahestehende. Weitere Schreibende sind nicht Teil einer Selbsthilfegruppe und versuchen ebenfalls mit ihren Beiträgen zu helfen, aus der eigenen Erfahrung heraus und durch gewonnene Information, welche über Ihren individuellen Fall hinausgeht. Sie tun das aus den gleichen Motiven, wie die Männer und Frauen im BPS mit seinen Selbsthilfegruppen  sie wollen uneigennützig helfen.

Es wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen, auch bei Dir nicht, dass sich in einem hoffentlich lange währenden Leben, nach der Diagnose PCa, Information bei den Betroffenen ansammelt. Es ist darüber hinaus gut und hilfreich diese Information zu teilen, wie hier im gemeinsam von BPS und KISP organisierten Forum, welches so viele nutzen und das ihnen auch Nutzen bringt. Auch aus diesem Grunde ist die Selbsthilfe nicht nur förderlich für die Erkrankten, sondern auch erwünscht von Medizinern, der Deutschen Krebshilfe, der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft, etc. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du in einem weiteren Monat neue Nuancen entdeckst und akzeptiert hast, die Du bis dato anders kommentierst, aber immerhin schon mal kommentiert hast. 

Gruß

Günter Feick

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Wasssermann,

hat er dir nun oder hat er dir nicht den Kopf gewaschen, der Günter Feick? 

Wie dem auch immer sei, wenn du dich hier häufiger zu Wort meldest, wirst du ab und an eine Abreibung einfangen. Das darfst du nicht so ernst nehmen. Wir sind hier ein Verein älterer Männer und im richtigen Leben ganz lieb! 

Nur auf deutschen Autobahnen solltest du uns nicht antreffen, da drängeln wir, sind rechthaberisch und rempeln uns hin und wieder mal an. Auch das wird dich nicht davon abhalten, wieder auf der Autobahn zu fahren.




> Die Prostataforen im Allgemeinen werden zunehmend von ideologisierten Patienten oder auch Nicht-Patienten missbraucht und führen zur Verunsicherung der wirklich Betroffenen. Dies kann jedoch nur geändert werden, wenn *viele Betroffene dennoch nicht zögern, Ihre Fragen zu stellen und das Forum mit vernünftigen Beiträgen bereichern*.


Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich warte gespannt auf deine Beiträge, Wassermann!

WW

----------


## wassermann

Hallo, Günter Feick,

danke für die sachliche Antwort bzgl. der PSA-Messung.
Bei deinem Beitrag zu meiner Anmerkung, was die Inhalte des Forums betrifft, bin ich über den unterschwellig agressiven und rechthaberischen Unterton etwas verwundert. Weshalb fühlst du dich auf den Schlips getreten? Was willst du mir denn nachweisen? Dass ich meinen ursprünglichen Eindruck etwas relativiert habe? dass ich mir ein paar andere Beiträge mehr wünsche? Ist das verwerflich? Ich habe doch mit keiner Silbe das Anliegen des Forums und der sachkundigen Diskutanten kritisiert oder gar in Frage gestellt. Mir geht es um eine Erweiterung und einen Austausch auf anderer Ebene.
Dass Betroffene sich gegenseitig helfen, dass diejenigen mit Wissensvorsprung  andere wie mich an ihrem Wissen teilhaben lassen, ist doch nur ehrenwert und hilfreich. Mein Satz über das potentielle Schreiben über den eigenen Fall war übrigens deutlich mit einer Frage gekoppelt, was eben andere Sichtweisen erlaubt bzw. unterstellt.
Mit "kopfwäscherischen" Beiträgen wie dem obigen wirst du Leuten, die wie ich denken, wenig Mut machen, sich aktiv zu beteiligen. 
Das kann Winfried schon besser. Bei dir, Winfried, schätze ich sowohl deine große Sachkenntnis, die Klarheit deiner Aussagen, die sich eben als Mitteilung von Erfahrungen verstehen und nicht als den Urologen ersetzende Therapie-Befehle, und nicht zuletzt auch deinen Humor, denn den brauchen wir doch wirklich alle. Danke für deine Beiträge, auch wenn es manchmal ein bisschen viele sind, da kommt man ja mit Lesen kaum mehr mit.
Allen alles Gute
wassermann

----------


## wassermann

Sorry, noch ein Zusatz:
Den Titel "Wassermann und Krebs" empfinde ich als persönliche Beleidigung.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Wassermann, Günter, Winfried ( und alle )

Die obige Diskussion sollte m.E. Anlass sein, sich bewusst zu machen, dass es sicher viele Betroffene gibt, welche aus den verschiedensten Gründen Schwierigkeiten, vielleicht auch Hemmungen haben, ihre Probleme zu schildern und entsprechende Fragen oder Berichte ins Forum zu stellen.Nicht jeder hat die Fähigkeit oder die Motivation, zu analysieren und sein Anliegen sprachlich gut zu artikulieren.Es sollte eine vornehme Aufgabe des Forums sein, auch diesen Betroffenen Rat und Hilfe zukommen zu lassen.Dies setzt voraus, dass ihnen Mut gemacht wird, sich mit ihren persönlichen Problemen zu melden, auch wenn Form und Inhalt nicht immer höchsten Ansprüchen genügen.

Die Reaktion, die Wassermann erhalten hat, bewirkt genau das Gegenteil und das ist schade!

Im übrigen habe ich den Eindruck, dass trotz der neu geschaffenen Rubrik "Erster Rat" die Zahl der Neu-Betroffenen (die sich melden) rückläufig ist.
Ist dies Zufall oder ist auch hier die Hemmschwelle zu hoch?

Außerdem fällt noch auf, dass sich etliche "Veteranen", die früher hervorragende und engagierte Berichte geliefert haben, total zurückgezogen haben.
Dies ist ebenfalls sehr bedauerlich.

Eine Diskussion über denkbare Ursachen wäre wünschenswert.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Wassermann!

Du bist, finde ich, etwas zu dünnhäutig, was Günters Antwort anbetrifft. Was ist denn da unterschwellig aggressiv und rechthaberisch?!? Und was ist an seiner Überschrift potentiell eine persönliche Beleidigung?!?


Inhaltlich hat Günter in vieler Hinsicht Recht. So engagieren sich er und andere z.T. in sehr erheblichem Umfang weit über ihre persönliche Situation hinaus für andere Betroffene, eine Therapieform o.ä.. Insofern stimmt Deine Einzelfall-Anmerkung einfach nicht.


Dass hier zuweilen leicht durchschaubare Hahnenkämpfe ausgefochten werden, ist richtig. Man mag das bedauern oder nicht, aber man muss sie ja nicht lesen. Das 8-Liter-Blutverlust-Thema und was Einzelne daraus gemacht haben, war m.E. ein ziemlich negatives Lehrstück für solche Ego-Spielchen, die aber andererseits angesichts des Frusts über die Krebskrankheit, die wir ja alle haben, auch wieder verständlich sind, denn irgendwo und irgendwie müssen die resultierenden Aggressionen ja raus.


Da ist es sicher besser, wenn sich ein D aus H an einem W abarbeitet (und umgekehrt), als statt dessen die eigene Ehefrau zu piesacken, oder?


Die Besorgnis von Helmut bzgl. der Zurückhaltung einiger Veteranen teile ich voll. Es gibt einige wirklich sehr gut Informierte, die wegen der genannten Hahnenkämpfe und teilweise persönlich verunglimpfender Beiträge nicht mehr aktiv sind. Das ist wirklich sehr bedauerlich! 


Alles Gute wünscht


Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

Zur Erklärung:
Ich empfinde den Titel als Verunglimpfung insofern, als mene Krankheit, die wir alle teilen, als von mir nicht adäquat empfunden oder verarbeitet suggeriert wird. So, als wüsste ich nicht, was Krebs sei, so, als äußerte ich mich nicht angemessen. Die Titelgebung  stellt m.E. bewusst einen Bezug zu Märchen oder anderen auf eher naive Leserschaft abzielende Textsorten her, der den Inhalt meines Beitrags verunglimpfen will. So war es gemeint. Sollte die von mir angeregte Form der Kommunikation nicht gewünscht sein, werde ich mich selbstverständlich vom Forum zurückziehen. Mit großem Bedauern übrigens.
Allen alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Da ist es sicher besser, wenn sich ein D aus H an einem W abarbeitet (und umgekehrt), als statt dessen die eigene Ehefrau zu piesacken, oder?
> ...


Hallo Schorschel,

wenn jemand einen Luftangriff fliegen will, dann braucht er in heutigen Zeiten eine Begründung und sei sie noch so fadenscheinig. Da bin ich doch schon froh, dass man mir nicht die heimliche Produktion von Massenvernichtungswaffen unterstellt hat.

D aus H fand seine Begründung in *diesem* korrekt wiedergegebenem Heidenreich-Zitat:



> Ich sage es dir genau. Ich habe mir überlegt, mich in Köln operieren zu lassen. Heidenreich in Person gab mir den Rat mit auf den Weg: "Wenn Sie sich nicht hier operieren lassen, dann fragen sie nach dem Blutverlust". Diesen Rat habe ich hier weitergegeben. In Köln gibt es keine Eigenblutspende.


Und in *diesem* korrekt recherchierten Satz:



> Bezogen auf die Prostatektomie wurde die Operationstechnik in den letzten Jahren stetig verbessert, was mit einem immer geringeren Blutverlust einhergeht. Einige Jahre zurück betrug der Blutverlust noch bis zu 8 Liter!


Angenommen, die dort genannte Zahl sei nicht richtig, was ich erstens nicht glaube und zweitens nicht überprüfen kann, dann wäre es zunächst mal nicht mir anzulasten, denn ich habe diese Zahl nur zitiert und im weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion auch meine Quelle genannt.

Wirklich schwer getroffen hat mich aber *dieses*:



> Lieber Winfried, gestrandet in Erlangen,
> ...
> Dank Winfried Wacker, von dem mal jemand hier im Forum behauptet hat, daß er Narrenfreiheit genieße.


Ich brauche mich meines Namens nicht zu schämen und es ist auch keine Schande in Erlangen zu wohnen (wo ich übrigens gar nicht wohne), aber dass in dieser aufgeheizten Stimmung plötzlich jemand beginnt mich mit vollem Namen anzusprechen, fand ich doch ziemlich daneben. Ich habe ja dann auch entsprechend reagiert, nur angekommen scheint es in Husum nicht zu sein.

Erzähl mal, wie hast du das empfunden?

Der Flurschaden, den D aus H damit angerichtet hat, ist m. E. erheblich. Spätestens jetzt muss sich jeder sehr genau überlegen, ob er etwas und wenn ja, was er hier einstellt. Jedenfalls muss er jederzeit in der Lage sein, sein hier Geschriebenes zu rechtfertigen. Eine einfache Quellenangabe reicht da nicht aus. Nein, nein, man ist hier auch noch für die Quelle und für die Quelle der Quelle verantwortlich zu machen.

Andererseits ging es D aus H m. E. niemals wirklich um eine Sachfrage. Es ging ihm einfach darum, einen Angriff gegen mich zu fliegen und dafür brauchte er eine Begründung.

Gruß Winfried und schönen Sonntag

----------


## Schorschel

Ich wiederhole meine Bitte: "Sei nicht so dünnhäutig!"

Jeder Forums-Teilnehmer ist wichtig - sei es durch seine Fragen, sei es durch Antworten, sei es durch Hinweise auf Widersprüche, Kommunikationsformen etc.etc.

Es wäre also sehr schade, wenn Du Dich zurückziehen würdest. Es gibt dafür jedenfalls nicht den geringsten Grund (außer vielleicht der Dünnhäutigkeit, die ich eingangs genannt habe). Bitte bedenke, dass der allergrößte Teil der Teilnehmer ernsthafte Beiträge schreibt, mit denen man zwar nicht immer überinstimmen muss, die aber immer Grund zum Nachdenken geben.

Ich selbst habe hier im Forum sehr viel gelernt - Fakten, aber vor allem auch das Bewußtsein, meine Krankheit eigenverantwortlich in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Urologen meines Vertrauens (der übrigens weit weg von meinem Wohnort praktiziert) zu handhaben. Dass man sich im Forum manchmal verbal fetzt (da bin auch ich kein Kind von Traurigkeit) gehört dazu.

Also bleibe dabei und ärgere Dich nicht zu sehr!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Winfried,

die Beiträge und die Verbalattacken von D aus H beim 8-Liter-Thema sind nach meinem Geschmack ein Tiefpunkt des neuen Forums. Ich habe das ja in dem Thread selbst angesprochen und eine merkwürdige, unverständliche Antwort erhalten.

In der Tat war meine Gleichstellung von Dir und ihm bzgl. des gegenseitigen Abarbeitens nicht korrekt, denn im besagten Thread hast Du nach meinem Empfinden korrekt imformiert und argumentativ sauber nachgelegt. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum D aus H bei diesem eigentlich harmlosen Thema einen so grauslichen Socken aufgeblasen hat.

Mein Hinweis mit dem gegenseitigen Abarbeiten (analog zu Deinem Bild mit dem Autofahren auf der Autobahn) war eigentlich ganz allgemein gedacht, und zwar aus Anlass der Reaktion von Wassermann auf den Beitrag von Günter, den ich gar nicht so aggressiv fand.

Behalte Deinen Sarkasmus ruhig bei, an den zumindest ich mich gut gewöhnt habe. Wie Du mit Deiner Krankheit umgehst, uns Mitstreiter daran teilhaben lässt und auch Vielen Tipps und Ratschläge gibst, finde ich sehr bemerkenswert. Dass regelmäßige kleine verbale Spitzen zu Deinem persönlichen Kommunikationsstil gehören, halte ich für durchaus aushaltbar.

Auch Dir einen schönen Rest-Sonntag!

Schorschel

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Helmut ! 

Ich möchte mich Deinem Beitrag vollkommen anschließen.
Du sprichst mir au s der Seele.
Sehr viele hier im Forum sollten sich über Ihre *Ton-Wahl* einmal richtig Gedanken machen.
Auch spricht man einen Neuen nicht mit zwei kurzen unverständlichen Sätzen an. Ein wenig Wärme sollte man bei seinen Beiträgen gegenüber Neuen schon verbreiten.
Helmut, Du hast es richtig beobachtet, die Neuen melden sich zwar an, aber bleiben mit Ihren Beiträgen auf Null stehen. Einige wird sicherlich der unpersönliche Ton, der sich bei diversen Teilnehmern hier eingeschlichen hat, abstoßen. Die immer noch lodernden Nord-Süd Diskussionen, nehmen Ihnen dann den letzten Mut.
Die Beitrags-Nullen lesen jedoch weiter unsere Beiträge. Ist stelle das daran fest, dass ich von Diesen sehr häufig in privaten E-Mails, mit vielen Fragen zu meinem Behandlungsweg, angesprochen werde. Diesen Fragestellern gebe ich dann sehr ausführliche Information, auch im allgemeinen Bereich. Diese Mitstreiter sind in der Regel sehr dankbar für vernünftige Informationen. Diese Beratungen sind für mich inzwischen viel interessanter, als im Forum, geworden, wo vieles sofort mit einem schlecht überlegten kurzen Satz zerrissen wird.
Aber ich weiß, dass diese Beratungen im Forum für alle mehr bringen würden. Ist es anderen auch so, dass sie von den Nullern privat angeschrieben werden ?

Weiter möchte ich vielen eine schlechte Dikussions-Disziplin vorwerfen:
Wenn ich ein neues Thema anfange mache ich mir in der Regel schon einige Gedanken dazu. Es kann dann nicht sein, dass dieser Beitrag dann schon nach einigen Beiträgen in privaten Zweierunterhaltungen weitergeführt (am Thema vorbei) und das eigentliche Thema damit beendet ist.
Dafür sind die privaten E-Mail da.
Hier ein Beispiel:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=317
Ich erwarte nicht, dass meine Idee angenommen wird, aber dass nur so wenige Beiträge zu einem so wichtigen Thema kommen und inzwischen in einer Privat-Diskussionen endet, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... 
> Weiter möchte ich vielen eine schlechte Dikussions-Disziplin vorwerfen:
> Wenn ich ein neues Thema anfange mache ich mir in der Regel schon einige Gedanken dazu. Es kann dann nicht sein, dass dieser Beitrag dann schon nach einigen Beiträgen in privaten Zweierunterhaltungen weitergeführt (am Thema vorbei) und das eigentliche Thema damit beendet ist.
> Dafür sind die privaten E-Mail da.
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=317
> Ich erwarte nicht, dass meine Idee angenommen wird, aber dass nur so wenige Beiträge zu einem so wichtigen Thema kommen und inzwischen in einer Privat-Diskussionen endet, hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> ...


Da hast du Recht! 
Asche auf mein Haupt!

Ich habe zumindest meinen letzten Beitrag heraus genommen.

Also Männer, weiter zum Thema: 
*"ZUR DISKUSSIONBeratungsvorschlag für Neue"*

WW

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Bernhard,

grundsätzlich hast Du mit allem Recht, was Du geschrieben hast. Einige Anmerkungen dazu:

Es wird zwangsläufig immer einen sehr hohen Prozentsatz an Beitrags-Nullen geben, denn es wird immer nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz von Mitstreitern in der Lage sein, sich inhaltlich fundiert zu äußern. Beim kurzen Durchzählen der Benutzerliste zeigt sich, dass nur rd. 10% der derzeit angemeldeten Benutzer 10 oder mehr Beiträge geschrieben haben. Dabei ist die Menge logischerweise noch kein Qualitätskriterium, wie der von mir so geliebte 8-Liter-Thread eindrucksvoll beweist. Auch meine bislang 10 Beiträge konnten Niemandem therapeutisch weiterhelfen. Ich schätze daher, dass der wirklich diagnostisch und/oder therapeutisch hilfreiche Prozentsatz an Benutzern eher bei 3 - 5% liegt. Das liegt m.E. in der Natur der Sache und ist unvermeidbar.
Viele wollen sich einfach nur passiv informieren, um für Gespräche besser gerüstet zu sein. Ich fürchte aber, die meisten werden dann doch von ihrem Uro in Richtung Goldstandard o.ä. umgebogen.
Selbst halbwegs intelligente Zeitgenossen (zu denen ich mich jetzt arroganterweise mal zähle) können nichts wirklich therapeutisch oder diagnostisch Relevantes beisteuern. Dazu muss man entweder vom Fach sein wie fs oder ein enormes Wissen angesammelt haben wie Elke, Ralf und andere. Auch Winfried, der sich in ziemlich kurzer Zeit enorm viel in den Kopp gekloppt hat, ist hier zu nennen. (Auch wenn immer noch einige meinen, sich wegen seiner ständigen kleinen verbalen Spitzen an ihm reiben zu müssen: WW ist in einigen Teilbereichen sehr bewandert, und er macht sich vor allem die Mühe, im Forum für viele präsent zu sein, ob durch Beiträge oder durch private Mails. Ich beginne mich zu fragen, welche Motive die WW-Anmotzer haben: Neid? Profilneurose?)
Lieber Bernhard: Nach meinem kurzen WW-Exkurs noch eine Meinung zu Deinem Thread Beratungsvorschlag für Neue. Eigentlich ist dieser Thread zunächst recht diszipliniert gelaufen. Dann kam ein spezieller Hinweis, und ab da gings durcheinander. Das ist auch eine Konsequenz der Forum-Strukturierung. Streng genommen müsste man immer einen neuen Thread anfangen, wenn man in einem Beitrag etwas Interessantes entdeckt, was aber mit dem Thread unmittelbar nichts mehr zu tun hat. Kann sehr nervig werden

Alles Gute wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Jedenfalls fällt mir dazu im Moment - verglichen mit der WM - erst mal gar nichts ein.


Dann halte doch einfach die Klappe!

Schorschel

----------


## dieterdo

Hallo Schorschel,

ich teile voll und ganz deine Bewertung, dass die Beiträge und die Verbalattacken von D aus H und WinfriedW ein Tiefpunkt des neuen Forums darstellten!
Was ich aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist deine Analyse dieser unsäglichen und peinlichen Auseinandersetzung. 
Meinen wir beide da wirklich den gleichen Thread? 
Oder verfügen wir nur über unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungsvermögen?



> Du nach meinem Empfinden korrekt informiert und argumentativ sauber nachgelegt.


Meinst Du damit vielleicht die persönlichen Beschimpfungen wie Rindvieh und dergleichen?
Ich finde, diese Art der Auseinandersetzung schon unter Erwachsenen unpassend genug und in diesem Forum total daneben! 



> In den Forumsregeln steht:
> *Alle Forumsteilnehmer verpflichten sich zu gegenseitiger Toleranz.*


Die o.a. Auseinandersetzung hatte für meine Begriffe, selbst bei einer sehr weiten Auslegung, aber auch nicht mehr das geringste mit Toleranz zu tun.
Ich halte in diesem Zusammenhang auch nichts von einseitigen Schuldzuweisungen. 
In ihrem Umgangston lagen hier leider beide völlig daneben



> Dass man sich im Forum manchmal verbal fetzt (da bin auch ich kein Kind von Traurigkeit) gehört dazu.


Da bin ich ebenfalls total anderer Meinung.
Wenn hier jeder seine persönliche Frustration, seine unaufgearbeiteten Probleme und vielleicht auch die Enttäuschungen mit seiner Erkrankung abarbeiten will, kann so ein Forum nicht funktionieren. Dadurch werden andere Forumsteilnehmer sehr schnell verletzt, die ja vielleicht die gleichen Probleme haben. 
Andere wichtige Teilnehmer ziehen sich, wie gehabt, zurück. Das kann nicht der Sinn eines Forums sein!
Ich würde mir von einigen etwas mehr Selbstdisziplin und ein gewisses Verantwortungsbewusstsein wünschen, damit dieses Forum für alle auch ein hilfreiches Forum wird und bleibt.

Viele Grüße aus Siegen
dieter

----------


## dieterdo

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,

Könnt ihr nicht endlich mal Ruhe geben??

Wenn Du schon die WM zitierst, da gibt es die  ROTE Karte für nachtreten!

Viele Grüße aus Siegen
dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> Meinst Du damit vielleicht die persönlichen Beschimpfungen wie *Rindvieh* und dergleichen?


*Lieber dieterdo, ich habe meine diesbezügliche Meinung nicht geändert und weil ich weder Lust noch Kraft habe, mich weiter mit Rindviechern auseinanderzusetzen, habe ich soeben den Administrator gebeten, meinen Account zu schließen.*

*Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute*

----------


## dieterdo

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,

sorry, aber ich bin dieses Niveau nicht gewohnt.
In meinem Umfeld habe ich es vorrangig mit erwachsenen Menschen zu tun und mein Sohn ist dem Kindergartenalter schon seit Jahrzehnten entwachsen!

Viele Grüße aus Siegen
dieter

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Dieter ("dieterdo")!

Danke für Deine ausführliche Stellungnahme. Vom Grundsatz her sind wir sicher derselben Meinung. Der Thread 8 Liter ist zweifellos irgendwann entgleist, aber eigentlich hat WW zunächst informiert und anschließend m.E. überwiegend nur reagiert auf die unangemessenen und immer mehr ausufernden Angriffe von D aus H bei diesem doch sehr harmlosen Thema, das eigentlich überhaupt nicht für Konfrontationen geeignet ist!?!

Ich fürchte  und das ist aus meiner Sicht das eigentliche Problem! -, dass D aus H nur auf einen Anlass gewartet hat, mal richtig auf WW draufzuhauen. Winfrieds Diktion ist manchmal schon recht spitz, aber für mich stehen eher sein Engagement und seine Hilfsbereitschaft im Vordergrund.

Schau Dir dagegen das jüngste Elaborat von D aus H an (heute um 23.01 Uhr). Das ist doch Polemik, persönliche Verunglimpfung und ohne jede echte Substanz. Er nennt das Glosse  wenn man das l weglässt, kommt man der Sache wohl näher. Was Dein Namensvetter aus Husum für eine Zeit aufwendet, um seine Wut auf WW abzuarbeiten, ist doch schon sehr auffällig und merkwürdig. Solche Leute (und m.E. nicht WW) vergraulen andere, wichtige Mitstreiter. Und das ist das wirklich Schlimme, da hast Du völlig Recht, weil das das Forum und seine Substanz schwächt. 
 
Selbstdisziplin? O.K., aber wir sind alle nur Menschen, und manchmal gehts eben verbal etwas pointierter zu. Das halten wir schon aus, finde ich. Nur die persönlichen Feldzüge wie die 8-Liter-Schlacht sind schlimm. Was dagegen zu tun ist? Ich weiß es nicht. Wenn ich den eben erwähnten Beitrag von D aus H lese, bin ich eher skeptisch, was Deinen Appell an Selbstdisziplin und Verantwortungsbewusstsein betrifft. 

Dennoch sehr herzliche Grüße nach Siegen

Schorschel

P.S.: Dass sich WW eben aus dem Forum verabschiedet hat, finde ich sehr bedauerlich. Soviel Ehre hat D aus H nicht verdient, lieber Winfried!

----------


## Reinardo

An den Forum-Administrator.
Warum werden solche Threads, wenn sie entarten, nicht rechtzeitig komplett gelöscht. Scliesslich handelt es sich bei der 8-Liter-Frage doch wirklich nur um eine Quisquilie.
So geschehen im ONMEGA-Forum. Nachdem ich etwas entgegen den Ansichten des Dr.Kahmann geschrieben hatte, gingen einige Forumteilnehmer ("alf" u.a.)  auf mich los wie frei gelassene Kettenhunde.
Aufgrund meiner Beschwerde (auch dank HorstMUCs Beistand) hat die ONMEGA Administration den Thread komplett gelöscht.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## dieterdo

Hallo WinfriedW,

selbst nach fast einem Tag Nachdenken, ist mir deine Reaktion immer noch völlig unverständlich und in keinster Weise für mich nachvollziehbar.
Ich habe lediglich auf den Beitrag von Schorschel vom 25.06.2006 12:34 Uhr geanwortet und habe mich um eine sehr sachliche und neutrale Darstellung bemüht.
Den "geistigen Erguß" von Dieter aus Husum kannte ich, als ich den Beitrag verfasste nicht und habe darauf auch in keinster Weise Bezug genommen.

Ich würde es sehr bedauern, wenn du dich aus dem Forum zurückziehen würdest, da du sicherlich zu den belebenden Elementen hier im Forum gehörst und zweifelos noch vielen Betroffen mit Rat und Hilfe zu Seite stehen könntest.
Ich wünsche mir, dass du deine Entscheidung nochmal in aller Ruhe überdenkst.

Viele Grüße aus Siegen
dieter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Reinardo,

wir möchten in der "Plauderecke" weitestgehend Narrenfreiheit gewähren. Das wird genutzt und in meinen Augen gelegentlich auch reichlich überstrapaziert. Das Löschen von Threads, wie Du es fordest, mag dem einen gefallen, dem anderen nicht, wir möchten es möglichst vermeiden. Das bedeutet nicht, dass gewisse Threads unser Wohlgefallen finden.

*Was wir dagegen nicht tolerieren, sind verletzende Äußerungen und regelrechte Beleidungen.*

Gemäß den Forumsregeln werden Abmahnungen für solches Verhalten *nichtöffentlich* zugestellt, so dass es für Außenstehende den Anschein haben mag, als ließen wir solche Verstöße kommentarlos durchgehen. Ich kann Dir und allen Forumsteilnehmern versichern, dass dies *nicht* der Fall ist.

Im Übrigen werden wir uns auf keine Diskussionen darüber einlassen, wie wir das Forum verwalten.

Ralf

----------


## HeikeM

Das Internet ermöglicht uns allen, sich zu informieren und auszutauschen. Seid doch bitte alle froh, das dies überhaupt möglich ist! 
Durch den PK meines Vaters bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und finde jeden der Beiträge sehr informativ. Am Interessantesten sind ja wohl die Erfahrungen der Betroffenen, ansonsten könnte ich mir ja Bücher kaufen. 
In anderen Foren wie "Arbeitsrecht" oder  "Familienrecht" etc.
gibt es manchmal eine aussagekräftige Antwort. Der Rest streitet sich über "Tippfehler" oder macht "unsinnige Bemerkungen" über den anderen. Irgendwann verlässt der, der Ahnung hat, das Forum, weil es ihm zu blöd ist. Wie hier geschehen! 
Winfrieds Erfahrungen und Kommentare sind trotz  seiner ernsthaften Lage  mit einem Tick Humor immer auf den Punkt gekommen. 
Streitet nicht, das Leben ist kurz. 

HeikeM

----------


## KlausUwe

Liebe HeikeM.

Prima!!!!!!!!

Auf so eine Reaktion habe ich gewartet.
Hunderte Betroffene lesen täglich die Beiträge im Forum.
Macht Ihr Euch eigentlich Gedanken darüber, was für ein Zeitaufwand benötigt wird um uneigennützig Hilfe zu leisten.

Wir alle profitieren von den Beiträgen der Elitesäulen dieses Forums.

Ohne die Schreiber, die  durch ihr Wissen und Ihre Hilfsbereitschaft sich uns zur Verfügung stellen, wären wir stumme Zuhörer bei unseren Ärzten.

Einer der zur Elite gehört ist Winfried!!!!!!!!!!!

Wo bleibt Euer kollektiver Aufschrei!!!!!!!!!!!????????
Sind wir es ihm nicht schuldig etwas zurückzugeben.?????

Winfried wir brauchen Dich!!!!!

Wir wollen uns nicht damit Abfinden Dich verloren zu haben.

KOMM ZURÜCK!!!!!!!!!

Wenn Ihr auch so denkt wie unsere HeikeM ( die ihren  ersten Beitrag geschrieben hatte) so wisst Ihr was zu tun ist.

Winfried ich glaube Du vermisst uns auch!

Steht auf wenn Ihr für Winfried seid!!!!!!

Gruss UWE

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Uwe,

ich finde es auch wichtig "aufzuschreien", aber mir hat es irgendwie die Sprache verschlagen.

Der Stil hier ist nicht unbedingt förderlich für die Zukunft des Forums, denn die administrativen Dinge sind nicht transparent genug, als dass sie Stellung für oder gegen etwas beschreiben.

Mich berührt der Verlust Winfrieds auch sehr, denn er scheint es ernst zu meinen, da seine Daten aus seinem Profil entfernt sind.

Mal sehen, ob er hoffentlich wieder zurück findet!

Carola-Elke

----------


## Reinardo

Dem Aufschrei schliesse ich mich gerne an:

Winfried, komm zurück ! ! 

Reinardo

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Winfried !

Du willst Dich zurückziehen ?
Diesen "Triumpf" hat "D." aus H. nicht verdient !!!!

Wir wollen  *D e i n e*  Beiträge! 

Weiter solltest Du bedenken, daß das Forum auch einen psychischen Effekt auf uns hat. Zumindest geht es mir so.
Mir persönlich geht viel besser, wenn ich mich, nach meiner Arbeit, mit meiner Krankheit hier im Forum beschäftige, als wenn ich vor ihr weglaufe.
Ich möchte behaupten, daß es bei Dir im Innern einen ähnlicher Grund gibt.

Also gib Dir einen Ruck.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Winfried,
Leute, wie dich brauchen wir hier mehr als Leute, die sich nicht beherrschen können. Auch ich hoffe, dass du deine Entscheidung revidierst - tue es uns zuliebe bitte.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## HorstMUC

Hallo Elke -

glaub's mir - der kommt wieder.

Was meinst Du, wie es WW juckt, wenn er nur lesen und nicht schreiben kann!


Winfried - wir alle lieben Dich - komm bitte bitte wieder.
Du fehlst uns - denn Du bringst die Farbe ins Forum, die es braucht!

Spring über Deinen Schatten - und wieder rein ins Forum!


HorstMUC

----------

